# Return Air Duct SMACNA Standard



## smallfrye (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm currently working on a commerical construction project with the government and we have a potential issue that we are trying to resolve. The issue that we have is the angle at which the return air transitions/connects back with our HVAC unit. The mechanical engineer from the Corp of Engineers is stating that the angle at which the return air transitions back is greater than what is allow by SMACNA however our mechanical subcontractor is stating that it does meet the SMACNA requirement. Neither of which is providing us with the SMACNA reference on this. 

So could someone please tell what the SMACNA reference/requirements is for return air duct transition connections.


----------

